# Company Legal Descriptions?



## doo-man (Feb 22, 2009)

What kind of company are you registered as? 


I just recently went from a Sole Proprietorship to LLC.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

One company is a corp and the other is unlicensed.


----------



## KBTConst (Oct 25, 2009)

one S-Corp one Sole


----------



## snow tender (Nov 30, 2008)

LLC for me


----------



## asps4u (Sep 16, 2009)

LLC for my lawn/plow business.


----------



## JR Snow Removal (Jul 16, 2008)

DBA for now until I get bigger


----------



## doo-man (Feb 22, 2009)

JR Snow Removal;872408 said:


> DBA for now until I get bigger


Setting yourself up to loose everything including your home or anything your name is attached to, It's really easy and fairly cheap to become an LLC in Michigan I just sent my paperwork in few weeks ago and $50.00 and I am all set.

Just some info and a heads up.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

doo-man;872775 said:


> Setting yourself up to loose everything including your home or anything your name is attached to, It's really easy and fairly cheap to become an LLC in Michigan I just sent my paperwork in few weeks ago and $50.00 and I am all set.
> 
> Just some info and a heads up.


I would have a attorney draw up the papers for you. Its all good till someone trys to take all your assets cos you didnt do your LLC right.


----------



## doo-man (Feb 22, 2009)

I have all paperwork done from when I was sole and just changed from that to LLC I think I am all set but gonna double check tomorrow!

I am just saying something is better than nothing.


----------



## Turf Commando (Dec 16, 2007)

Sole proprietor for me been this way for years .....!


----------



## dchr (May 9, 2009)

Switched from a sole prop. to LLC approx. 5 years ago upon the advice of my attorney and my accountant.


----------



## snow4me (Oct 8, 2008)

I plowed a few residential accounts for two years now and I want to register as a business so I need some advice. I read that there are tax advantages to "sole proprietorship" and I'm not planning on growing the business too large right away so I'm thinking this may be the way for me to go. What is this tax advantage and if it's not significant should I do LLC to protect my other assets?


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

_Ltd._ for me! (Limited) tymusic



grandview;872172 said:


> One company is a corp and the other is unlicensed.


Oh, you mean the male strip club you run is _Unlicensed!?! _LOL


----------

